# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  در چه شرایطی بهتر است که از Entity Framework استفاده نکنیم؟

## pejmannazraz

میخواستم بدونم چه شرایطی باید در پروژه مان وجود داشته باشد که برای کار با DataBase ، بهتر باشد که  از EntityFramework استفاده نکنیم؟

----------

